# breeding same rooster and hen



## unclegranpa (Feb 11, 2016)

I did do a quick search of the forum but didn't come up with anything so this must be a really stupid question.
Instead of worrying about in breeding, is the average reason you can't keep mating the same hens and rooster over multiple mating season.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it is the same rooster and hens than there is no issue.

Where it gets dicey is line breeding chicks back to the parents. It's something that should be undertaken with care to keep the genetics strong in the flock and to avoid having defects from popping up after a time. If the genetics become to compressed it weakens the immune system, eventually creating weak birds that if they do produce produce poor condition chicks. They also become more susceptible to disease. 

It can be done and is done by breeders. But it done with caution and not continually rebreeding the same genetics back.

I can get a little deeper on how it's done. But the kind of breeding that is usually done with highly bred birds living in a controlled environment.

BTW, welcome to the group. Hope you hang out with us a bit.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Welcome!!!


----------



## unclegranpa (Feb 11, 2016)

robin416 said:


> If it is the same rooster and hens than there is no issue.
> 
> Where it gets dicey is line breeding chicks back to the parents. It's something that should be undertaken with care to keep the genetics strong in the flock and to avoid having defects from popping up after a time. If the genetics become to compressed it weakens the immune system, eventually creating weak birds that if they do produce produce poor condition chicks. They also become more susceptible to disease.
> 
> ...


Thank u for reply. I'm not sure what u mean by breeding chicks back to their parents.

So if I have this correct. And just to keep it easy for discussion, say I get 10 chick hens and a roo, I can keep having that roo to mate with those hens. Then harvest what just hatched in about 8 weeks and then reoeat. This way theirs no in breeding at all. Is that right ?


----------



## unclegranpa (Feb 11, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Welcome!!!


Thank you nice to be here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is exactly right. 

It's only when you are "line breeding" that you have to give quite a bit of thought to it. 

Breeders of show birds do breed back daughters to father and sons to mothers to bring out certain qualities in their lines. But if not done carefully it can blow up in their faces. 

If you have other chicken keeping questions feel free to ask. We each have our own experiences but in the end the answers usually are the same.


----------



## unclegranpa (Feb 11, 2016)

Lol thanks I very been reading and reading 4 days about breeding programs and they all seem to show old roo mating with daughters.
And still having confusion. So for the sake of getting me more mixed up, if I just keep mating same hens and roo for several seasons I should be ok?.

Oh don't worry about the questions I got a doosey 4 my next 1 once I grasp this one lol.
Thanks for being patient, I want to do it right.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Mating the same roo with the same hens shouldn't be a problem,unless you're using Cornish meat bird crosses.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How many hens do you have or are you getting? And what are your plans? Are you going to hatch chicks? Sell the eggs? What breed? 

There is a lot to think about when first getting in to the whole chicken thing.

And in case no one warned you, they are addictive. Probably the most addictive thing we'll ever encounter in our lives.


----------



## unclegranpa (Feb 11, 2016)

robin416 said:


> How many hens do you have or are you getting? And what are your plans? Are you going to hatch chicks? Sell the eggs? What breed?
> 
> There is a lot to think about when first getting in to the whole chicken thing.
> 
> And in case no one warned you, they are addictive. Probably the most addictive thing we'll ever encounter in our lives.


The plan we have now and it's in early stages until I know more is this.
We want to do meat and layers. But we don't want to keep getting chicks to replace what we have started that's why I was trying to get the breeding down with the meats. The layers seem more cut and dry to me.
I was thinking Cornish crosses but post above indicated it's not a good idea to use.
To keep it simple I wanted to do 10 to 12 of each and 1 rooster for meats. It will be just for us not planning on selling.

Yes I can see its addicting I been reading like crazy and I never thought I would join a forum on chickens but I'm really into it but the breeding is what was giving me issues.


----------



## unclegranpa (Feb 11, 2016)

Nm156 said:


> Mating the same roo with the same hens shouldn't be a problem,unless you're using Cornish meat bird crosses.


LOL I was leaning towards them. Guess not now.
I just want to keep the breeding part a simple as possible especially because when we move in about 3 months it's will be in eastern WV and will be doing a lot of other projects to get us set up. Mostly on our own. We r both in early 50 s and starting whole new lifestyle


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The Cornish meat birds are hybrid crosses using a couple different breeds.They grow so fast that they normally do not live old enough to be able reproduce.If they did reach sexual maturity the chicks wouldn't have the same characteristics.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Look for a dual purpose bird.They don't give the fast weight gain though.
Now for say you buy 12 White Rocks from hatchery ''A" chances are some of them will be brother and sister.
Find a different breed of rooster(or get him from a different hatchery if you want the same breed) than the hens and you'll be good to go.You just won't get a 5 lb bird in 8 weeks.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

https://www.meyerhatchery.com/productinfo.a5w?prodID=DRCS Dark Cornish
https://www.meyerhatchery.com/productinfo.a5w?prodID=WTRS White Rocks


----------



## unclegranpa (Feb 11, 2016)

Nm156 said:


> The Cornish meat birds are hybrid crosses using a couple different breeds.They grow so fast that they normally do not live old enough to be able reproduce.If they did reach sexual maturity the chicks wouldn't have the same characteristics.


That was another part of my confusion, I kept reading that the meat birds won't really live longer than 12 or so weeks before the get too fat and can't live. So the other part that has me confused is how if the gonna die will I be able to keep them for replenishment. I hope that made sense. It just seems no matter what you do u will get in breeding. That's why I'm trying to make it simple as possible.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

You won't be able to recreate the commercial meat birds at home


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

For example this is how the ISA brown hybrid egg layers are created.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would do what NM suggested, get dual purpose birds. You won't have all the breast meat of meat birds but you will still have birds easy to raise and easy to reproduce. Chances are you will need an incubator if you choose a breed that is not known for going broody.


----------



## unclegranpa (Feb 11, 2016)

Nm156 said:


> You won't be able to recreate the commercial meat birds at home[/QUOTE
> As long as they not real gamey tasting. I thought it would be better quality raising our own.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I wonder if breeding a meat bird to a laying hen would make a more meaty hen?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Need to go in search of Fiere. She's the only one I know of that has successfully raised them past the drop dead age.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I sent her a PM. If she remains missing I'll send her an email see if that jolts her.


----------



## unclegranpa (Feb 11, 2016)

So how do most people breed their meat chickens. Or do the keep getting them from hatcheries, which I'm trying to avoid so that I can have renewable meat. I'm not so worried about how many I need to have for a year, just best way for us to do it and then I can go from there.

I must thank everyone who has tried to help me very much.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

For those using Cornish crosses they're getting them from hatcheries for the most part.


----------



## unclegranpa (Feb 11, 2016)

Just want to give everyone a big thank you it's helped much.
Soon it seems like I can keep mating same roo and hen and father to daughter again thanks it was confusing. Next it seems breeding just straight meats can't be done for sustainable meat and I have to look into the best deal bird. Any suggestions. It's just for 2 people so I guess that will have to do. 
And people getting tired of me talking about chickens so I told them they won't get any lol


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Check out the White Rocks.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Old post, but to add my two cents:
Broiler chickens are easily kept past butchering age, provided you limit their growth rates during the first 12 weeks. This is because they grow so fast it puts such strain on their organs that they simply cannot sustain long lives. I have found it nearly impossible to have them live longer than a year, though. Usually they start laying at 5 months, lay extremely well, and by 10 months they're laying less, breathing heavy, and then just expire. I contribute this to the growth rates, as they are as large as adults by 3 months - it's hyper aging. By the end of the year it's like they're 4 years old and that is a ripe old age for a production breed.
I have never kept a broiler cock, only hens, and I cross them under one of my big Australorp roosters. The offspring are FANTASTIC table birds, averaging 3-4 lbs dressed by 16 weeks. They have all the taste of the heritage but the body shape of a broiler. I recommend them highly


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fiere said:


> Old post, but to add my two cents:
> Broiler chickens are easily kept past butchering age, provided you limit their growth rates during the first 12 weeks. This is because they grow so fast it puts such strain on their organs that they simply cannot sustain long lives. I have found it nearly impossible to have them live longer than a year, though. Usually they start laying at 5 months, lay extremely well, and by 10 months they're laying less, breathing heavy, and then just expire. I contribute this to the growth rates, as they are as large as adults by 3 months - it's hyper aging. By the end of the year it's like they're 4 years old and that is a ripe old age for a production breed.
> I have never kept a broiler cock, only hens, and I cross them under one of my big Australorp roosters. The offspring are FANTASTIC table birds, averaging 3-4 lbs dressed by 16 weeks. They have all the taste of the heritage but the body shape of a broiler. I recommend them highly


Where have you been? Hope all are doing great and you've just that busy.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

robin416 said:


> Where have you been? Hope all are doing great and you've just that busy.


Life happened, in the crappy way life does. Sold off very nearly my entire flock last fall and was essentially a depressed grump all winter. Of course I couldn't stay away for long and now I'm (quite literally) overrun with birds again. Hopefully life will use its powers for good for the next while!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not happy to hear about selling off the flock but am glad to hear that things are looking up again. You stayed away too long as it was.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes I was down to 9 birds total. Things aren't quite looking up but they aren't looking down so I'm calling that a win! At least I've got birds back. So many birds. Lol


----------

